# Quick change tool post advice



## Gazzaleach (Feb 10, 2013)

_Hi guys,
            I'm looking at buying a QCTP for my Churchill cub lathe it will swing 18". 
Now they vary in price from £100 upto £1000, I like the look of the piston type which chronos,rgd tool sell but what is the quality like?
I don't mind spending the money if it's in someway better or is it just brand?

I also don't mind buying the cheaper versions if they require a little fettling.

Any help or advice would be great 

Cheers gaz_


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Feb 10, 2013)

The MH90 on the lathes at school are great and copies of the holders can be made
WITHOUT a dovetail cutter. I've made quite a few out of alum. and they work great.
They are probably fairly expensive, never checked to see. They are (I think Spanish),
the name is something like Mechan(something or other) .
A couple pix not very well illuminated, sorry.
   ...lew...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2013)

There are a pile of posts on the subject that you may want to browse .
I have a top quality Aloris set for my South Bend . It is a wedge style .
I also have a A2CNZ piston style aluminium tool post and am making more of them.  
General consensus is wedge style are better. Name brand made in USA will cost more but uses better steel and quality control. I have also purchased  import holders from CDCO they are OK need a little attention on the belt sander but the set screws are junk an easy fix. 
Tin


----------



## Gazzaleach (Feb 11, 2013)

_Cheers guys I did try a search on this forum but was more what people are using rather than what the recommend, I see arc euro do a nice looking QCTP and I shall go for the model 200.

Sorry I didn't relise this was a very common subject 

Many thanks guys 

Gary _


----------



## rodw (Feb 11, 2013)

Gazzaleach said:


> _Cheers guys I did try a search on this forum but was more what people are using rather than what the recommend, I see arc euro do a nice looking QCTP and I shall go for the model 200.
> 
> Sorry I didn't relise this was a very common subject
> 
> ...



Just check the 200 is high enough for your lathe. I've just fitted this one to a 13" lathe and here is how I did it

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/yet-another-qctp-thread-bxa-al320g-20078/

In my case, I am restricted to 12mm tooling (which is fine by me) because I can't drop the tool holder low enough to get a 16mm tool entered without milling the bottom off the holders. You will need to be certain in your case that there is enough upwards adjustment to get your tool centred 1" higher than my lathe centre is. This will be determined by how high the compound is. Worst case, I guess you can space the QCTP up.


----------



## n4zou (Feb 11, 2013)

The diffidence is repetability when changing tools in it's holder. The wedge type (expensive) is the most accurate. When using a wedge type post you can pull the tool holder out, rotate or change out the insert, and replace the tool holder in the post and be assured it will not have changed it's position in relation to the work. A piston type tool holder can't do that. Unless a Home Machinist is doing production work where speed in production is critical, a piston type tool holder is more than adequate for his (or her) needs.


----------



## Davo J (Feb 11, 2013)

Lew Hartswick said:


> The MH90 on the lathes at school are great and copies of the holders can be made
> WITHOUT a dovetail cutter. I've made quite a few out of alum. and they work great.
> They are probably fairly expensive, never checked to see. They are (I think Spanish),
> the name is something like Mechan(something or other) .
> ...


 
Hi Lew
You will find lots of hits on Google if you search Dickson style tool post. 
I have a really nice Taiwanese copy that came with 4 holders and then I added 2 more. It wasn't anywhere near enough, so when a mate gave me a chunk of 32mm plate steel I made another 46. The copy tool post over here is $500 with 4 holders and $80 each holder after that, which is why I made my own.

Dave


----------



## Davo J (Feb 11, 2013)

You might find it cheaper to buy from CDCO in the US. He will work with you to fill a flat rate postage box. His BXA (200) are only $9 each.

Dave


----------



## Gazzaleach (Feb 12, 2013)

I just checked out CDCO tools there prices are worth the hassle of having it shipped to the uk I've sent them an email for a shipping qoute, 

Cheers for the input guys I need to double check the height but I use 12mm tooling so there shouldn't be a problem.

Many thanks gaz


----------



## Davo J (Feb 13, 2013)

Just contact him and as how many tool holders will fit in with it and then fill to box to suit. From memory you can get 18 BXA holders in a flat rate box.


----------



## bronson (Feb 13, 2013)

I just wanted to say that i ordered a wedge tool post from CDCO and am very happy with it i got the set plus 7 extra holders and wish i had ordered more. ;D   The company was easy to deal with and shipped fast would use them again. PS. just replace the tool holder set screws they wear fast.

Bronson.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 15, 2013)

Just an update . I have been considering buying a quick change tool post set  .
So I got a good deal on a import wedge style from littlemachineshop. Com 






on sale for $140.

but I would be remiss not to tell you that CDCO has theirs on sale for $98 so pick the vendor you like.
Tin


----------



## gus (Apr 15, 2013)

n4zou said:


> The diffidence is repetability when changing tools in it's holder. The wedge type (expensive) is the most accurate. When using a wedge type post you can pull the tool holder out, rotate or change out the insert, and replace the tool holder in the post and be assured it will not have changed it's position in relation to the work. A piston type tool holder can't do that. Unless a Home Machinist is doing production work where speed in production is critical, a piston type tool holder is more than adequate for his (or her) needs.




Hi Zou,
Made my own "piston" QCTP and it met my requirement. Bought/Used "Dickson" 
for the two Leblonde Lathes for critical work. Sad. Dickson does not make QCTP for mini lathes.


Gus Teng.


----------



## Gazzaleach (Apr 16, 2013)

Cheers guys, I've tried emailing cdco a few times now with no reply so not sure what's going on there? Still looking though.

Cheers Gaz


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a good lookin' set there, Tin.  Nice that it comes with the knurler too for that price.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 16, 2013)

Tin, I bought the OXA from LMS while at Cabin Fever, if I'd known you were looking, I'd have shown it to you. BTW, it was $130, and no shipping,  !

Chuck


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Apr 16, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Zou,
> Made my own "piston" QCTP and it met my requirement. Bought/Used "Dickson"
> for the two Leblonde Lathes for critical work. Sad. Dickson does not make QCTP for mini lathes.
> 
> ...


So make your own. I made one for a 6" Southbend for the teacher ad it was fairly easy. I just sort of scaled down the one on the Clausing Metosas at school to about 2/3.
   ...lew...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 16, 2013)

Chuck I saw the OXA i like it. if i did not already have an AXA I may have purchased it but I already have another AXA set and a few additional . 

I will not likely use that knurling tool I much prefer the scissors type. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 18, 2013)

Found this interesting  web page 

http://www.digitalfires.com/QCTP/


Tin


----------

